# Come on Yall



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

We need to do something to get this board more active.
we need like awards or somethin. we need more people to comit themselves to this board.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

zero2hero00 said:


> We need to do something to get this board more active.
> we need like awards or somethin. we need more people to comit themselves to this board.


What type of awards would you like to see? Rep points? uCash points?


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

sometin like rep points or poster of the month or something like that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think he means like the awards in the Pacers and Mavs forums.

-Petey


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Will Post for beer


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

OK, I've got some ideas for awards beyond the standard poster of the month. Each month the basis of the award will change, but I won't announce it until it is time to vote. The initial categories are 1) best overall poster for the month 2) best individual post of the month 3) most posts in the month 4) best play-by-play posts.

I will add more categories as the season changes from regular season to playoffs, to off season, draft, free agency and preseason. So come prepared with your best stuff every day and post away. In addition to the glory of winning, you could also receive Rep points and/or Points to spend (and the possible things to spend points on keeps increasing every day as the admins add more features to the site).


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I like the idea of some variety.
However, I don't know if there should be an award for sheer volume of posts... reward quality over quantity and certainly over spam.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> I like the idea of some variety.
> However, I don't know if there should be an award for sheer volume of posts... reward quality over quantity and certainly over spam.


The trick that I'm hoping will work to prevent this is that nobody will know when that will be the category until after the month is over. Plus I will reserve the right to discount post padding.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> I like the idea of some variety.
> However, I don't know if there should be an award for sheer volume of posts... reward quality over quantity and certainly over spam.


Some volume is important in the Nuggets forum. I try and bring some decent conversation to the table when I'm here. But I notice we don't have a very busy board. And we really should we have such an exciting team right now making way in to the playoffs. Any and all awards could be a nice incentive for others such as guests to become part of the board. The more the better!

But I agree as well no SpAM.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

this sounds awesome. i agree with the type of team we are we should be huge right now. i also like the idea of variety. but the idea of most posts sounds bad too. maby have like special banners or somethin for the winners too.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zero2hero00 said:


> this sounds awesome. i agree with the type of team we are we should be huge right now. i also like the idea of variety. but the idea of most posts sounds bad too. maby have like special banners or somethin for the winners too.


Banners are the best idea yet!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Banners are the best idea yet!


I'll check on the banners, but I'm not sure if that can be done. You can always edit your sig. I'm surpirsed that no one has put in yet something like "Soon to be the winner of the Nuggets Forum Poster of the Month Award" :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Banners are coming back... DaBullz was working on it last night.

I don't know if they will be for team forum awards. They will be certainly up for overall BBB.net forum awards.

-Petey


----------

